# mini CD .. comment les lire ?



## fbethe (18 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour je viens d'acheter la wabcam Fire-I sur le site Applestore, je viens de la recevoir avec un mini CD ! comment puis-je lire et surtout l'introduite dans mon lecteur ?

merci

Frédéric


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2002)

Tout dépend du Mac que tu possèdes. Si c'est un lecteur CD avec tiroir, normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème. Il y a une marque pour les mini CD sur le tiroir. Par contre si c'est un mange-disque c'est assez déconseillé...


----------

